

How to Exploit Your Employer - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2010/11/how-to-exploit-your-employer/

======
allwein
I really enjoyed this article, and it definitely took a different bent than I
expected, which I'm starting to think will be a hallmark of Mr. Altucher's
writing.

His excellent advice boils down to the following:

Have personal contact with every client or contact your boss deals with. This
puts your name and face out there, and makes it easier if you need to work
with them directly in your own business in the future.

Develop and hone skills that will be valuable outside your current job. Spend
some time each day learning something new, even if it's not directly important
to your current job. You don't want to stagnate, and who knows what skills
might be valuable in the future?

Be more productive than you're used to. Most people only work a couple of
hours each day, and spend the rest of the time web-surfing, emailing, chit-
chatting, etc. Put in a solid 4 hours of work every day and you'll shine above
your peers. Then spend the other 4 hours being productive and learning new
skills or practicing existing ones.

He has two other bits of advice, but I don't see how they're "exploitive".
Always give your boss credit for everything. I'm not sure what this gets you.
And send out your resume to gauge your current worth in the market. That's an
excellent idea, but I'm not sure how that's exploitive.

~~~
jaltucher
I can explain: A) give credit where credit is due. Even when its too your
employer. Exploitation doesn't have to be negative. It can be positive also.
This is a positive exploitation because one you do this it gives you more free
rein within your employer's domain to get your own agenda met (in most cases).
B) Sending out your resume. You are doing it on your employer's time and dime.
So its exploitative, but again, positive (since ultimately better for your
employer for you to know your true value so you never turn into a bitter
unhappy employee).

